# What do you think about This unusuall Pitbull?



## airick6464

*Rico is 53 pounds and 5 1/2 months old, but the thing that grabbed my attention was his unique coating. What do you think about him? How big do you think he will get? What is the proper name for his coat? He is 75% Gotti and 25% Razor's Edge.*


----------



## MY MIKADO

I need to see a picture. I went to see if you had an album but nothing there either. BTW welcome to the site. Can't wait to see your bully.


----------



## mom2twopups

Oh my goodness! What a big ol baby he is!! He is adorable. I can't believe that he is only 5.5 months old and is 53 lbs!! I have no idea of how big he is going to be when he is finished growing, but he is gonna be a big boy for sure!!


----------



## airick6464

Sorry about that....lol.....They are up now.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

is heregistered? do u have papers to prove those lines or did ur breeder jsut say that? the reason i ask is cuz, he looks half dalmation to me lol


----------



## MY MIKADO

I have never seen a bully with that colouring before. Do you have any papers for him?


----------



## chic4pits

wow, his coat looks almost like a cur or a blue heeler, i would say it's called 'merle' (if i'm not correct someone please let me know) but i'm not 100% sure on that. he's a very handsome boy tho! welcome to our site! 
it's hard to tell how big or small they will be, it kinda depends on the 'rents and the size they were. i know kolby is build just like his daddy, size color everything..so if you have seen the 'rents you should have a pretty good ideal of how he will be.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

chic4pits said:


> wow, his coat looks almost like a cur or a blue heeler, i would say it's called 'merle' (if i'm not correct someone please let me know) but i'm not 100% sure on that. he's a very handsome boy tho! welcome to our site!
> it's hard to tell how big or small they will be, it kinda depends on the 'rents and the size they were. i know kolby is build just like his daddy, size color everything..so if you have seen the 'rents you should have a pretty good ideal of how he will be.


see i thought merel at first too, but its not blotchy (when i think merele i think of my first attempt to do laundry with bleach) he is more spotty...... idk


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Thats not merle, atleast not the merle Ive seen. Thats crazy lookin!!


----------



## FloorCandy

chic4pits said:


> wow, his coat looks almost like a cur or a blue heeler, i would say it's called 'merle' (if i'm not correct someone please let me know) but i'm not 100% sure on that. he's a very handsome boy tho! welcome to our site!
> it's hard to tell how big or small they will be, it kinda depends on the 'rents and the size they were. i know kolby is build just like his daddy, size color everything..so if you have seen the 'rents you should have a pretty good ideal of how he will be.


I don't know about merle, someone recently posted pics of a merle on here, I can't remember who. The dog has a familiar look to it, but I can't place the breed. Perhaps a hound or spaniel?

Just looked and looked, it seems merle is generally black over grays, and harlequin is black/gray over white, harlequin is commonly seen in great danes, so maybe he's got Dane in him, which would explain his size. Just a guess


----------



## MY MIKADO

That is not merle as I know it to be. It is not ticking either I first thought dalmation too. that is why I asked if he a ped on him.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

I have seen this type of coat on another dog that was a pit mix but she is really skinny girl. I will have to get a pic of her later on.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

I believe his color would be called ticking! There are different variations of the ticked pattern and it is more common with the bully breeds. He is absolutely gorgeous though!


----------



## OldFortKennels

I would consider that ticking, Big ol puppy!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Blue Tick **** Hound!!! same patterns

not saying ur dog is that. but hey i found a breed that "ticks" lmao


----------



## chic4pits

um..learn sufmin new, i didn't even know they had a 'color' for tick hounds, since most i've see are all the same color..um..thanks guys. !

so is 'tick' or 'tickinling' is an actual color? -or just slang?
LMAO at Locz! i've had a few of those loads too!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

tickling? lmao.... TICKING! hhahahah i dont think it has a specific color... i think ticking is just the pattern


----------



## OldFortKennels

Its the pattern,not the color.


----------



## OldFortKennels

You have a blue tick pit! HA!


----------



## MADBood

Gotty dogs are famous for this , especially alot of stuff I have seen that comes off 21 Blackjack. Because Gotty dogs aren't pure bred, that explains alot. Pretty bully nonetheless


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

MADBood said:


> Gotty dogs are famous for this , especially alot of stuff I have seen that comes off 21 Blackjack. Because Gotty dogs aren't pure bred, that explains alot. Pretty bully nonetheless


hmmm good info.... i have honestly never seen this kinda of ticking of a pittie baby.. i mean i have seen patches of ticking or light ticking but not the entire dog.. i think its kinda cool...


----------



## airick6464

He is UKC registered w/ 5 generation pedigree. He is not mixed at all. His brothers and sisters all came out normal. I had the pick between him and the rest of the litter and the others just looked all white with the normal big patches of blue randomly. I have a picture of mom and dad. His mother is quite tall and very cut and she is solid white......his father is just one hunck of meat w/ 24" head and he is all blue.


----------



## smith family kennels

:thumbsup:That explains alot


----------



## MY MIKADO

That is cool we have our first Blue Tick Pit on the board.


----------



## airick6464

I just did some research on the web for the "ticked" patteren. I found an ADBA color and pattern expert. He listed off alot of different patterens. Here is what he said about "ticking":
TICKED -A color rarely seen on an APBT or AmStaff. A white base coat with colored specks throughout the entire coat. Patches are permissable. Commonly seen on German Pointers, this color is unique and striking and will turn heads.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

cool! so u figured it out  yeah it def is different, i ahve never seen a pitie baby with taht much tick on them 

anyway, im sure ur a ware that gotti and re are both AmBully lines... not APBT... if not study up, there are plenty of threads that explain


----------



## Elvisfink

Like everyone else the coat caught my eye but the second was the tail. It looks rather short and thick, it could be the angle. Regardless you’ve got one big pup.


----------



## MADBood

Here is a few examples of 21 Blackjack offsprings and grand children. Ticking is fairly common in this line...maybe not as unique as your dog but common.


----------



## smith family kennels

MADBood said:


> Here is a few examples of 21 Blackjack offsprings and grand children. Ticking is fairly common in this line...maybe not as unique as your dog but common.


no offensive to anyone but this as got to be the ugliest bad proportioned dog I have ever seen lol poor thing


----------



## MADBood

hey that's my dog you're talking about!!!


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney

I know someone who has that pitbull mix. Your dog has some Dalmation in him.
Hes cute.


----------



## d0r2kdafullest

hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## smith family kennels

lmfao madbood your dog is ugly then lol you know I don't care who's it is im just honest Its not very often I make bad comments but d***


----------



## MADBood

:rofl::rofl: you're a tough one to BS...lol. I'd shoot that dog myself if it ever came out of the womb of any bitch of mine...I would be doing it a favor at least.


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao I just know better than that I seen pics of your other dogs I know you have better since. Nate said I hope you didn't pay for that dog cause you got screwed lmao


----------



## MADBood

lmfao..tell nate I said nobody could pay me to take something like that off their hands. I mean I like a nice clean bullypit but you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

yeah, those are the ticking i have seen... mainly the face and chest, with some other colors, but this guy is all tick! **shurggs**


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

BrandonHalee&Destiney said:


> I know someone who has that pitbull mix. Your dog has some Dalmation in him.
> Hes cute.


Ummm, ticking does not mean a dog has dalmation in them. A dalmation actually isn't ticked, they are spotted, big difference there. I have a lab/pit(bully) mix and she is ticked also, no dalmation in her at all!!

This is her!


----------



## smith family kennels

lol madbood ill tell him


----------



## airick6464

Thanks MadBood.....really. I've never seen so many ticked pitbulls. I've searched and searched for pictures on the web and have only found 2. Thats awesome. Now does 21 Blackjack have the same ticking pattern as well? Rico's Sire has ticks around his lower leggs now that I think of it. I will post a pic.


----------



## airick6464

Here are pic's of Rico's Sire and Dame


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

do you have the pedigree? i would love to see it...

now that i look at your boys pic he has a pretty long muzzle, almost great danish... im curious to see the generations.  good lookin mama...


----------



## airick6464

I uploaded pics from 6 weeks through 5 1/2 months for Rico on my profile. there is NO way he has dalmation in him.......pitbull....or american Bully....don't really care, but I do know he doesn't have anything that far fetched from his breed. Check out my profilo for his pic's.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

All I can say is he is very very gorgeous, I love the ticked look. Both his parents are really gorgeous also! I don't see dalmation at all, lol. If that is the case then I guess all brindle pits have a little tiger somewhere down in their line!! Geeeze, lol.


----------



## airick6464

yeah.....but I don't have his actual one on my computer. I do still have his parents seperate ped on my computer from before I bought him. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## MADBood

One can only speculate what's behind 21 Blackjack being as Ed Shepard (whom bred him) has openly admitted to hanging papers on him but I doubt very seriously there's any dalmation behind him....check him out for yourself ....:GOTTYLINE PITS / 21 BLACKJACK:.


----------



## airick6464

It's not letting me post it for some reason. When I do get his official with the seal in the mail I will take a pic of it and post it.


----------



## Marty

MADBood said:


> One can only speculate what's behind 21 Blackjack being as Ed Shepard (whom bred him) has openly admitted to hanging papers on him but I doubt very seriously there's any dalmation behind him....check him out for yourself ....:GOTTYLINE PITS / 21 BLACKJACK:.


I ain't touching it with a 10 foot pole 

I plead the 5th


----------



## MADBood

well like I said it's common knowledge in the bully community... it's not like the whole gottyline isn't based on paper hanging to begin with and a few other bully lines as well...at least some of the good 'ol bully folks now are accepting their shady past and moving on to seperate this breed from the real bulldog.


----------



## smith family kennels

im not touching it either lol.


----------



## MADBood

Well you guys outta know me by now...I'm aiming to get one of those infraction bombs beside my name....LOL


----------



## Jblondie813

I read somewhere that merle or any markings like it are a defective gene in the line and that a merle marked dog should not be bred. If it is..somewhere down the line a totally different dog will come out of the litter...like the dog that helped create the line before the merle, that made the merle...or something like that.
Don't quote me on it, but I read that somewhere!
I love merle dogs tho! The markings are different! I like different!
But thats something I would look into before you breed him, if you were thinking about breeding him.

He is a good lookin boy! But he looks like he has something else in him. (definitely NOT dalmation tho!) He's super big! I like big pups! But then again I love when they r little munchkins!! I want another puppy and I still have a 5 month old pup LOL


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

yes merele is a a gene defect. but he is NOT merele. he is ticked. ticking is acceptable in the breed standard, merele is not. two different coat markins....

this is merle















see its kinda blotchy...

this is ticking
















and these are spots lol









*coat patterns 101 by LiiL_L0cz lmao*


----------



## Babyblues

Well he's beautiful!, the parents are very nice looking, I like the dad he's so handsome


----------



## chic4pits

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hmmm good info.... i have honestly never seen this kinda of ticking of a pittie baby.. i mean i have seen patches of ticking or light ticking but not the entire dog.. i think its kinda cool...


yea same here, i've never seen that color in these dogs before, he's a cutie tho.


----------



## BedlamBully

This is what it looks like.
Blue Heelers are ticked dogs also.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ahhh! there u go! i knew i have seen a ticked dog in person before and thats exactly wat it was a blue heeler... nice work bbb


----------



## FloorCandy

It looks like the dam has ticking on her paws and chest, that probably where he got it from.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I've also seen ticking in combination with spots.. on a pie-bald dog.... I believe I have an example...








see.. she has spots and ticking...brindle spots, to be exact.
Just my $0.02 on this thread!

P.S. This is the mother of the pup in my avatar w/my now 6 y/o daughter.. who was 18 mos in the pic, at my baby shower for my now 4 y/o daughter (I was about 8 mos pregnant when I took the pic of Ceasar and Chenoá).


----------



## MetalGirl30

He is the same as Rain. His blue ticking is just more profound then hers. My girl is also same bloodline as yours. She is 1/2 RE and 1/2 Gotti.
He is cute and a big boy to boot. Rain is tall and weighs 65 pounds at 16 months old.
She is a bully for sure.
She outweighs Ceaser by 12 pounds and is a good 1" or more taller then him. 
Thank god Ceaser is actually patient with her. He will play and run with her. He will let her jump all over him and act like she is doing something.
Rain is the first dog I have actually seen Ceaser play on his back with. Usually he is the very dominant one and he would never play on his back.
So my boy has come a very long way.


----------



## MetalGirl30

The Merle to me looks more like something from a Louisianna Catahoula. That is the main coat pattern for those dogs. They are very good dog's also. They just have more hunting instinct in them.
They are also used to fight and take down hogs. Who's to say that somewhere down the line they weren't crossed. Heck they cross lines with Mastiff's, Cane Corso's, ABD,etc. why not!
Maybe someone thought they were getting a better dog since they are basically used for the same reasons besides the LA. Cat. has a great natural hunting instinct. Maybe they thought it would help bring the traits out more for hog hunting. Who knows... I do know that they Catahoula was bred to be the most aggressive cattle dog.

Louisianna Catahoula


----------



## belindabone

this guy is from my friends kennel in florida..as you can see,hes all bully....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ThaLadyPit said:


> I've also seen ticking in combination with spots.. on a pie-bald dog.... I believe I have an example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see.. she has spots and ticking...brindle spots, to be exact.
> Just my $0.02 on this thread!
> 
> P.S. This is the mother of the pup in my avatar w/my now 6 y/o daughter.. who was 18 mos in the pic, at my baby shower for my now 4 y/o daughter (I was about 8 mos pregnant when I took the pic of Ceasar and Chenoá).


that is not ticking. thats spots... ans then spots that are lighter... ticking is different

look at the examples i put up ppl!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> that is not ticking. thats spots... ans then spots that are lighter... ticking is different
> 
> look at the examples i put up ppl!


Not tryin to start any arguments, but the vet must've been wrong b/c he's the one who told me she had ticking, referring to the smaller "spots" that were actually on her skin and not her coat pattern. He was the vet I did my initial training under when I was doing my pre-req's for vet school, I took all my dogs to him, and approx 90% of his patients (dog wise) were APBTs. Maybe he wasn't as well educated as some of the folks on this board, but the man was 80 yrs old when i trained under him and worked for him back in 2001! He'd been a vet since the early 40s, graduated from Texas A&M's Vet School. But, like I said, I'm not tryin to start any drama.. just tellin you what I was told about the dog, and about the man I admire and trust when it comes to dogs. He was an all practice vet, caring for equine, cattle, sheep, goats, cats, dogs, the whole nine yards basically, but his specialty was equine and canine.


----------



## pitbullfanatic

Jblondie813 said:


> I read somewhere that merle or any markings like it are a defective gene in the line and that a merle marked dog should not be bred. If it is..somewhere down the line a totally different dog will come out of the litter...like the dog that helped create the line before the merle, that made the merle...or something like that.
> Don't quote me on it, but I read that somewhere!
> I love merle dogs tho! The markings are different! I like different!
> But thats something I would look into before you breed him, if you were thinking about breeding him.
> 
> He is a good lookin boy! But he looks like he has something else in him. (definitely NOT dalmation tho!) He's super big! I like big pups! But then again I love when they r little munchkins!! I want another puppy and I still have a 5 month old pup LOL


Merle is only the recent victim of persecution. Congratulations Scott Dowd (the inventor of this lie based on a study commissioned by the AKC and the UKC) for being such an effective liar. You have successfully helped these organizations take one more step away from the Pit Bull breed.

In the past it was accepted. Just because someone does not like Merle does not make it impure. Also the whole thing about it being a genetic defect is bogus and was simply developed as an excuse to remove them from consideration. If you understand who fabricated this lie and who commissioned the study everything seems quite obvious. Lies supporting lies if you will.

There is no proof that there is anything positively associated with bad coming from the Merle specifically. Most negative claims against the merle can actually be more likely traced to inbreeding. Find a sick Merle with papers and I can show you inbreeding. I have yet to see a well outcrossed Merle that shows genetic weakness that can be directly pinned on the gene trait itself. So it is not a defect per say but just a difference.

It should also be noted this lie is simply a recycled lie from the past. The Red Nose also was the victim of such an attack in the past now look at it. Same goes for white Pits, which also face some discrimination.


----------



## nathen_g

you can tell he has alot of american bulldog in him, not sure about the color variation though


----------



## ultimatek9

*Your pup's mom looks like a Dogo. That could explain why he is so big.*


----------



## pitbullfanatic

ultimatek9 said:


> *Your pup's mom looks like a Dogo. That could explain why he is so big.*


I think that picture actually came from a Catahoula site. I am pretty sure I have saw it on one in my research.


----------



## sydking

the coat is called ROAN


----------



## Baby Blue

*Blue Ticked Pitbull*

Your Rico is the first Pitbull that I have seen that has a coat similar to my brother's dog Baby Blue. Baby has a soft blue ticked coat unlike any other Pitbull I have seen until I found Rico's picture. Baby has the same black and white nails as Rico

I've attached some pictures of Baby Blue.

I would love to hear from anyone that knows more about ticked coat patterns on Pitbulls. They seem to be pretty rare considering how amazing they look.


----------



## pitbullfanatic

I think this could possibly be white merle for lack of a better term. Not so sure of its purity though (if you believe merle pure to the breed) that tail looks a bit thick. Looks like a great dog though and I bet you get many compliments if you ever take him out.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

MADBood said:


> Here is a few examples of 21 Blackjack offsprings and grand children. Ticking is fairly common in this line...maybe not as unique as your dog but common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a pretty dog.


----------



## pitbullfanatic

Is this Shepherd's 21 Blackjack or another? Lots of rumor on him. I have seen others with similar pattern that I would not question as pure but it is certainly unique and I am sure has some kind of genetic component.


----------



## American_Pit13

pitbullfanatic said:


> I think this could possibly be white merle for lack of a better term.


Thats not merle lol.. That is ticking way different pattern.


----------



## pitbullfanatic

american_pit13 said:


> Thats not merle lol.. That is ticking way different pattern.


It is possible for merle to have that effect or similar especially within a white dog. Make sure to check the dog for deafness. Whiting genes are linked to auditory and visual impairment. Same for Merle. Together the two can create a real whammy. To be honest I do not think it is Merle but wanted to merely point out the possibility.


----------



## HappyPuppy

His body shape looks ACD in the last picture - LOL. (never mind - I meant the first series of pix). I don't think I have ever seen a ticked pit bull in person....


----------



## Baby Blue

He is a great dog. Still a bit of a puppy. People in two separate instances that have seen him here in AZ have called him an Arab or Arabian Pitbull. Anyone ever hear this term before? I know I haven't, can't find anything on it in books or on the web either and I'm sure I didn't miss hear what they said.


----------



## bigbullyrocky

Hey my little mans dad has those same colors and he's purple ribon ukc reg ill try and get some pics


----------



## Teekospits

Its called tickling pattern, which is uncommon foer a pitbull to have but i seen some in this case like yours. The nation, great dane and blue tick hound have these patterns, but for me to see a gotti/razoredge with these patterns, maybe the breeder of him missing something or didnt tell you. really look at his pedigree and find out. im not say his not pure cause its rare for a pit to have this pattern, but make sure..


----------



## gamer

Teekospits said:


> Its called tickling pattern, which is uncommon foer a pitbull to have but i seen some in this case like yours. The nation, great dane and blue tick hound have these patterns, but for me to see a gotti/razoredge with these patterns, maybe the breeder of him missing something or didnt tell you. really look at his pedigree and find out. im not say his not pure cause its rare for a pit to have this pattern, but make sure..


Actually I dont think it is a rare color in the bully because I have seen a lot of Bullys with this pattern.


----------



## PatienceFlame

he looks like a pitbull named Sharky





very pretty dog


----------



## MetalGirl30

hE IS NOT UNUSUAL....sorry..caps off... he is what you call BLUE TICKED! I had a RE/GOTTI female that was ticked the same was just not as prodominate as your guy. It is very common in the bullies

Here is Rain..blue ticked also


----------



## davidfitness83

That video is one of the reasons why I love American Bullies so much, they are soo laid back I love it! I can't believe that cat didnt want to kill them !! my 3 leopards would have had them birdies for lunch lol My home is bug free thanks to them, they kill anything that comes into the house.


----------



## lindseyj0y

Hey guys! I'm new, but I stumbled upon this thread on google. My dog we've just adopted looks just like one of the little guys on this thread. Mind helping me out with what he could be??


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Well u stumbled across a 3 year old thread. Ur pup is very cute! But ull get more and better responses if u start ur own thread  welcome to GP too 

Edit: oh I see u did.


----------

